# 51 days (7 weeks) and still no AF



## sharan

It was 7 weeks on Tuesday when I gave birth to my 22 week Angel. I bled for just under 3 weeks with some light spotting at the end. I randomly tested with an OPK at CD 40 and 41 where I had a faint and then fainter test line. At CD 33 I got a definite :bfn: so know I've got no HCG in my system.

Given all the above I am still waiting for my AF to arrive. We've decided to delay TTC until December/January however I just want my body to go back to normal again.

How long did it take other ladies to get their AF?


----------



## Andypanda6570

My AF came 5 weeks after I gave birth to my Ava. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

I was just short of ten weeks, but I bled / spotted almost all that time so mine was later than most people. I did ovulate first at around 8 weeks x


----------



## Stardom

I spot for 2 weeks and my AF came 4 weeks after I was induced.


----------



## sharan

Before I got bfp my cycle was anywhere between 30 - 35 days. But it took a few months for my AF to arrive after I came off birth control pills. I really hope that isn't the case now.


----------



## mhazzab

I hope it doesn't take too long...I was so frustrated mine took ten weeks....I wasn't ready to ttc yet, but I did want to start tracking my cycle for when I was. I just felt like my body was letting me down again.
I hope yours comes soon so you are all good to go once you are ready to ttc x


----------



## sharan

mhazzab said:


> I hope it doesn't take too long...I was so frustrated mine took ten weeks....I wasn't ready to ttc yet, but I did want to start tracking my cycle for when I was. I just felt like my body was letting me down again.
> I hope yours comes soon so you are all good to go once you are ready to ttc x

I'm finding that waiting for my first AF is one of the things that is still holding me back; along with waiting for my consultants appointment. I'm starting to get EWCM again so I'm hoping that maybe body is having a 2nd attempt at ovulating. FX'd


----------



## mhazzab

sharan said:


> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> I hope it doesn't take too long...I was so frustrated mine took ten weeks....I wasn't ready to ttc yet, but I did want to start tracking my cycle for when I was. I just felt like my body was letting me down again.
> I hope yours comes soon so you are all good to go once you are ready to ttc x
> 
> I'm finding that waiting for my first AF is one of the things that is still holding me back; along with waiting for my consultants appointment. I'm starting to get EWCM again so I'm hoping that maybe body is having a 2nd attempt at ovulating. FX'dClick to expand...

That's a good sign...fingers crossed then.

Do you have a date for the consultant appt or is this what you are waiting for? I remember this frustration well, I think ours was at 8 weeks. We didn't get any answers really, but it was good to be told there weren't any, rather than sit and wonder if there was something wrong with me, if that makes any sense? X


----------



## sharan

mhazzab said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> I hope it doesn't take too long...I was so frustrated mine took ten weeks....I wasn't ready to ttc yet, but I did want to start tracking my cycle for when I was. I just felt like my body was letting me down again.
> I hope yours comes soon so you are all good to go once you are ready to ttc x
> 
> I'm finding that waiting for my first AF is one of the things that is still holding me back; along with waiting for my consultants appointment. I'm starting to get EWCM again so I'm hoping that maybe body is having a 2nd attempt at ovulating. FX'dClick to expand...
> 
> That's a good sign...fingers crossed then.
> 
> Do you have a date for the consultant appt or is this what you are waiting for? I remember this frustration well, I think ours was at 8 weeks. We didn't get any answers really, but it was good to be told there weren't any, rather than sit and wonder if there was something wrong with me, if that makes any sense? XClick to expand...

I've not been contacted at all since being formally discharged by my midwife. I did have my 6 week bloods last Monday so I was hoping that they were awaiting results from that. I'm going to give the hospital until beginning October which'll make it 9.5 weeks. If I've receive no contact from them then I'll call them myself.

I've already resided to the fact I'm likely to be told 'no known cause', so if I am told that it won't come as a shock. I'm more concerned about the care plan they will propose for me for my next pregnancy. I really don't want to be told the route they wish to take is the 'wait and see' simply because there is no known cause. 

I don't know....maybe I am getting ahead of myself here. But I've been reading about instances where some hospitals refuse to act upon a previous late miscarriage until you have second late miscarriage. I just don't want to be that statistic.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hey hun, Im hoping you get your af soon. I know what you mean about just wanting to feel normal and in tune with your body again. 
I had my angel just over 4 weeks ago. My bleeding stopped after 2 weeks, it became like a browny coloured discharge (sorry tmi) then I started getting quite a bit ewcm...I thought perhaps I was ovulating. Well that was about 2 weeks ago. I did an opk yesterday and it was positive then todays was even more positive, the test line was darker than the control line (but I dont have alot of ewcm). So im guessing I am ovulating now and should have an af in about 2 weeks (theoretically). We'll see how it pans out. xxx


----------



## mhazzab

For the care plan for a rainbow pregnancy...this seems to vary a lot hospital to hospital. Mine were great...they thought my loss was *probably* due to twin pregnancy so didn't expect any problems...easy for them to say, hard for me to believe! Anyway...despite them not expecting issues, my care was consultant led, with an early scan, cervix length checks every 4 weeks from 12 weeks, vaginal swabs, scans every four weeks and induction a couple of days past due date...I was happy with this, it made me feel we were doing all we could. Definitely get them to commit to a plan and if they try and fob you off, force the issue. 'just one loss' might not be a big deal to them but if they lived through it they would understand. I hope you don't need to push for it though, you really shouldn't have to x


----------



## Amy86

hey sharan

Doesnt it suck waiting. I lost my little bub at 18 weeks, and also had to have a curette. I had spotting for a week after that and then nothing for 11 weeks. it is so frustrating I just want my body back to normal so we can try again. because I do have a cause of death I have found it a little easier to have closure. I really just one to start trying agin.

I went to my doc yesterday and he sent me for full bloods. I have another appointment next week where he thinks I may have to go on 'clomid' to kick start my system.

if I were you I would ring your doctor again. the waiting really does suck.

Amy


----------



## sharan

Thank you Amy. I'm still waiting for my AF and its now been 8 weeks. I've had mild cramps lately which has made me think that I'm about to come on but nothing. I even tested to see if I had a bfp but not that either.

I'm waiting for my consultant's appointment and if my AF does not come before then then I will definitely mention it to them. It is the only thing that is holding me back now.


----------

